# Is this skull hackable



## Victor (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I came across this last weekend at a local walmart for 10 bucks and finally got around to posting it. I was wondering if it was hackable or if it has audio ports; I wasn't able to get a closer look at it before I left the store.

Here is a photo:









I found a youtube of it here: 




-Victor


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Taking an educated guess, I'd say yes. See this thread.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27828&page=2


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes it is. I hacked the exact same one a couple weeks ago. See here http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27940


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

LOL...that's what I like about this forum!! The talent these people have is soooo deep...and they're not all stuck uppity about it either. 

Good on you guys!! ...awesome.


----------

